# My stuff...



## Tabitha (May 11, 2007)

I don't make fancy soap, so all I have to show is my packaging. So here it is...



Rub-A-Dub Sugar Scrub 



Head-To-Toe Body Mist


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2007)

Body Parfait



Chocolate Milk Bath


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2007)

Bath Sorbet (FBB)



Honey of a Bath


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2007)

(double post deleted)


----------



## jellyfish (May 14, 2007)

The chocolate milk bath sounds divine!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love your packaging!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

beautiful work! Wish I could make labels like that


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice selection!!!!


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 6, 2009)

k-- these are the lids I need!! The silver ones..WHERE the heck d'ya get um?? Ur products are to die for!!!!
Love the packaging...


----------



## sygrid (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic Labelling. 

I can hear them clearing their throats... 'excuse me.....clearly you weren't thinking of walking past were you?' 
I would stop and read what each one has to say...wonderful looking products Tabitha.

Sygrid


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you!

You can get the lids at sks-bottle or at wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Bnky (Oct 6, 2009)

Tabitha: I love all of your labels, very creative!


----------



## Sibi (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet your products are fabulous - they sure look divine!  And the packaging is great - very professional looking and pretty!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice packaging. Those parfaits look good enough to eat


----------



## wiccaronja (Oct 6, 2009)

Woooosh....I just felt off the chair...... Wonderful!!


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 6, 2009)

love yer packaging! do you print the labels yerself or have them done by someone else?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am surprised this old thread has been dug up  .

Yes, I print my own labels & hand cut each one. It's a real pain on big orders.


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 6, 2009)

very impressive! that would be a big job indeed!


----------



## rupertspal42 (Oct 7, 2009)

where ever did you find that bottle for your milk bath!?!?!  :?:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought those at WSP but have seen them at sks-bottle too. hey were called euro-somthin-somthin.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed Tabitha.


----------



## sduffin (Oct 8, 2009)

Love your packaging. Wish I can do that  I will buy one for sure  if you are here  Your products look very nice.


----------

